# Bike Parts Lot



## CB4 (Dec 22, 2021)

I have many bike parts that I would like to sell as 1 lot. Here are some of the items I have for sale. Seats, seat posts, cranks, pedals, handle bars, tires, rims, wheels, brakes, hubs, chain gards, reflectors, goose necks. Some old some newer parts. 

The pictures do not cover all I have. Some are high performance parts.
Sorry, you will have to pick up. Cash only.


----------



## KevinM (Jan 9, 2022)

I see a lot of smalls that I would like. Maybe I PM with my likes and do a Deal or No Deal just what I want? Just an idea.


----------



## CB4 (Jan 9, 2022)

That’s fine. Just let me know what your interested in. Thanks


----------

